# Best Brand of Shingles, TODAY



## RandyB1986

There lies cost many of us money. That is what I have been saying all along.....if they knew their product was ****, they should have just replaced them under warranty, instead of having to be sued to replace a product they knew sucked.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Oh not this again.

I've put on every brand of shingle we can get around here in the last 5 years. I have 5 year old GAF roofs that I have to go back and replace random shingles because all the granules are in their gutters.

As I've said, their organic shingle has NOTHING to do with the fiberglass. Their fiberglass Landmark is hands down the best former 30 year shingle that's still available today when talking about the big manufacturers.

Somewhere around 9 out of 10 roofs I've replaced that failed because of organics had homeowners that chose to put Landmarks on their roof. It was real easy to when I laid out the big three brands (GAF,OC,CT) and asked which one they think would perform the best.

I understand a lot of old roofers are stuck in their ways and stubborn and that's fine but my god, get over that one shingle line from them didn't perform as advertised.


----------



## twill59

Sorry, I never answered the original question. I think that LandMarks are the best.


----------



## Roofcheck

twill59 said:


> Bam
> Still......
> 
> CT's contractor programs have made the difference for me. O/C and the others have played catch up with theirs.
> Quite simply CT reached further out, did it better and provided more stuff.
> 
> Too bad they lied .........This disaster was very avoidable.


What programs are CT offering that set them apart? It really curious. I agree different plants may produce different qualities but... There are a complete guys wearing truck wraps with CT on them. 

In this area- GAF is the most consistently colored and shaped laminate. By shaped I mean square and consistent height laminates/ no saw teeth. 

I've done a couple CT roofs when the customer insisted, and a couple OC's and always happy to be back to GAF's. 

Most of the East Coast calls dimensional or architectural shingles Timberlines. 

I'm not a fan of the clipped corners of the CT hip and ridge aesthetically. Jumps out at me.


----------



## Roofcheck

This one is OC.


----------



## Roofcheck

Both are in high wind areas and I worry about blow offs. The other 99% is GAF Timberlines and having installed them both here- my confidence is with GAF's.


----------



## RandyB1986

BamBamm5144 said:


> Oh not this again.
> 
> I've put on every brand of shingle we can get around here in the last 5 years. I have 5 year old GAF roofs that I have to go back and replace random shingles because all the granules are in their gutters.
> 
> As I've said, their organic shingle has NOTHING to do with the fiberglass. Their fiberglass Landmark is hands down the best former 30 year shingle that's still available today when talking about the big manufacturers.
> 
> Somewhere around 9 out of 10 roofs I've replaced that failed because of organics had homeowners that chose to put Landmarks on their roof. It was real easy to when I laid out the big three brands (GAF,OC,CT) and asked which one they think would perform the best.
> 
> I understand a lot of old roofers are stuck in their ways and stubborn and that's fine but my god, get over that one shingle line from them didn't perform as advertised.


Shingle line has nothing to do with it......its CERTAINTEED I have a problem with. If you are going to market a product, stand behind it, easy enough.

If you have a problem with an OC product, they will replace it....without lawsuits.

Don't tell me one thing, then when I follow your lead, leave me hung out with pissed off customers having to sue you. Just do what you are suppose to do, enough said about this.

And lets not even get on the CT recalled siding......guess it was just a "line" problem :laughing:


----------



## twill59

Which CT siding was recalled Randy?


----------



## All City

twill59 said:


> Which CT siding was recalled Randy?


I think he may be talking about fiber cement. We also had a bad experience with Certainteeds FC, by the time the problems started we had 1,600 sq. on. Yikes cost us a lot of money.


----------



## BamBamm5144

RandyB1986 said:


> Shingle line has nothing to do with it......its CERTAINTEED I have a problem with. If you are going to market a product, stand behind it, easy enough.
> 
> If you have a problem with an OC product, they will replace it....without lawsuits.
> 
> Don't tell me one thing, then when I follow your lead, leave me hung out with pissed off customers having to sue you. Just do what you are suppose to do, enough said about this.
> 
> And lets not even get on the CT recalled siding......guess it was just a "line" problem :laughing:


Owens Corning replaces things without lawsuits? It took over two years for one customer to get replacement costs for his 7 year old roof after it failed after never sealing causing numerous blow offs and leaks. A simple Google search would show you this. 

http://consumer.halunenlaw.com/clas...current-cases/owens-corning-roofing-shingles/

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/12/shingles.html

http://www.law360.com/articles/233690/owens-corning-escapes-suit-over-faulty-shingles

http://www.insidecounsel.com/2012/05/21/owens-corning-could-be-liable-in-proposed-class-ac

http://www.mesothel.com/asbestos-cancer/lawsuits/owens-corning/ocf_oi.htm

Every manufacturer has had different problems. Maybe the difference is how much of their product you use. Last year we had a bundle that although it came off the same lot number it did not match the other nearly 5 square on the back of a garage. Certainteed Rep came out and paid us to re-do it to match. There were no questions.

And now you're onto siding. When a company manufacturers that many products, there will be problems. It's really simple. When you do enough work, you will have problems. Any roofer I have ever heard tell me they've never had a leak or call back is either 1. Full of BS or 2. Not done all that much work. This is a thread about the best brand of shingle out there *TODAY* which in this area is hands down CertainTeed. Even supplier reps who aren't supposed to tell you that will let you know.




All City said:


> I think he may be talking about fiber cement. We also had a bad experience with Certainteeds FC, by the time the problems started we had 1,600 sq. on. Yikes cost us a lot of money.


Yeah that was definitely a problem. The few I have seen were a lot of install issues too. Wait a few years until James Hardie has their issues become more prevalent.


----------



## Roofcheck

I actually just heard CT is discontinuing their cement board siding.


----------



## MJW

Roofcheck said:


> I actually just heard CT is discontinuing their cement board siding.


Smart move.
Everyone will be straying away from this type of siding soon. It didn't even last a decade. (the fad)


----------



## twill59

Roofcheck said:


> What programs are CT offering that set them apart? It really curious.


If my memory is correct blink they were the 1st with contractor programs/ product "education" (mis-education as I've stated) that reached out to the "common" contractor.

Could be an area thing. Or it could be my perception. Anyway, I'm talking mid 90's here. 

My comparison is that while CT was talking somewhat openly about shingle quality, O/C refused to tell the weight of their shingles. What in the hell is that all about? 

Times have changed. Information is easier to come by. Too much information gets clouded into marketing and sales promotions.

It is what it is. Either the roof leaks and lasts, or it doesn't and it does.


----------



## power

I've installed gaf, certainteed, and owens corning. I've had the best results with owens corning duration shingles, i just think its very well made. Last year they " slotted" their adhesive glue which allows for moisture to drain. It holds up extremely well in high winds.
Its a nice shingle.


----------



## RandyB1986

twill59 said:


> Which CT siding was recalled Randy?


Mainstreet...2 summers ago. They did replace it and paid labor. Color was bad, had splotches. Not sure it all got recalled.....but my suppliers did.


----------



## twill59

I had one LandMark defect last year. 3 Star warranty job. Then they wanted to pay Exactimate/ Storm Chaser wages to replace it . Not funny. My rep got me another $500........I still re-did it for less than original price.


----------



## JRVROOFING

I live in Wisconsin and with the horrible winters we believe in a thicker heavier product. We install a lot of Certainteed Landmark. In my opinion I'd say they are the best on the market. We used to install a lot of OWens Corning but the shingles are just too thin in my opinion. When we are installing a roof I like to be able to feel th shingles underneath me, have some grip, with Owens I don't get that. Owens has nice colors, and I do like the sure nail, but they just don't cut it anymore, way too thin. I'd put IKO (CRC) on a home before Owens. Just my personal opinion .


----------



## BamBamm5144

Well someone from the same area as me believes the same thing. Goes back to my thoughts of it being a regional thing.


----------



## RandyB1986

I dont know what shingle you could use that weighs more than OC....I bet CT, GAF and the others cant wait for the patent to expire on sure nail.......so they can all do it. I guess this is one of those where it is just personal preference.....seems they are all junk in reality.

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/RPG_LandmarkSeries-TDS.pdf

http://www.aceroofing.ca/pr-owenscorning.php


----------



## JRVROOFING

Landmark, iko


----------



## BamBamm5144

RandyB1986 said:


> I dont know what shingle you could use that weighs more than OC....I bet CT, GAF and the others cant wait for the patent to expire on sure nail.......so they can all do it. http://www.certainteed.com/resources/RPG_LandmarkSeries-TDS.pdf http://www.aceroofing.ca/pr-owenscorning.php


The Landmark weighs in at 240 pounds a square.

The comparable durations weigh 228 pounds per square.

I don't touch GAF but last I heard they were 210ish a square.

Your ace roofing link hasn't been updated in years.


----------



## BamBamm5144

JRVROOFING said:


> Landmark, iko


You've had success with IKO in this market? I'm surprised just because of the terrible history they have.


----------



## twill59

Menards was recently advertising Durations at 219 lb/ sq


----------



## JRVROOFING

Well I have used CRC in the past witch is made by IKO. I have not had any problems with them. It depends on the customer, Where we live in Wisconsin I always push landmarks. If the want cheaper shingles ill either push CRC or Atlas. those seem to be the thickest shingles, that hold up well. I do sell a lot of OC as well and never try to push GAF. Id rather put a castlebrook on a home than GAF, and I Never resort to castlebrook, Atlas has a decent line of shingles but castlebrook is low.


----------



## BamBamm5144

JRVROOFING said:


> Well I have used CRC in the past witch is made by IKO. I have not had any problems with them. It depends on the customer, Where we live in Wisconsin I always push landmarks. If the want cheaper shingles ill either push CRC or Atlas. those seem to be the thickest shingles, that hold up well. I do sell a lot of OC as well and never try to push GAF. Id rather put a castlebrook on a home than GAF, and I Never resort to castlebrook, Atlas has a decent line of shingles but castlebrook is low.


Yeah I'm in the Milwaukee area. I'll use plywood over a GAF shingle.

CRC you can only get at Menards and I don't buy my main supply's there so I have never used them.


----------



## JRVROOFING

Yea I buy through allied, when I first started I was always going to Menards. I will still stop in there because once in a while if Im using oc, menards will have killer deals on them.


----------



## twill59

Actually for installation purposes we've found CastleBrook to be preferable to IKO. 
CRC is the worst shingle out there.

IKO although ithey suck to put on, they seem to hold up OK.


----------



## JRVROOFING

Everybody is going to have an opinion about what shingle is the best. Lets all agree that 3-tab shingles are the worst lol!


----------



## BamBamm5144

Allied doesn't sell IKO. Only ABC does.


----------



## JRVROOFING

Yes I know allied has TAMKO, I feel abc can be pricey, do you agree? Gulf eagle is reasonable as well.


----------



## BamBamm5144

JRVROOFING said:


> Yes I know allied has TAMKO, I feel abc can be pricey, do you agree? Gulf eagle is reasonable as well.


I purchase a lot more at Allied than ABC but ABC is pretty close to the same price.

Gulf Eagle is the cheapest but service isn't nearly up to par.


----------



## JRVROOFING

Agreed!


----------



## dDubya

Malarkey Highlander's or Durations!


----------



## RandyB1986

BamBamm5144 said:


> The Landmark weighs in at 240 pounds a square.
> 
> The comparable durations weigh 228 pounds per square.
> 
> I don't touch GAF but last I heard they were 210ish a square.
> 
> Your ace roofing link hasn't been updated in years.


Your links please.....


----------



## BamBamm5144

RandyB1986 said:


> Your links please.....


I can't keep doing all your research for you. I'm also not the only who has said that about their weight.

I did attach a picture from the Menards website showing the weight per bundle since OC doesn't list weight.

Also if you click under specifications for this link http://m.homedepot.com/p/GAF-Lifetime-Timberline-Natural-Shadow-Charcoal-Shingles-0601180/100658149/
You'll see that each bundle is now 73#


----------



## RandyB1986

BamBamm5144 said:


> I can't keep doing all your research for you. I'm also not the only who has said that about their weight.
> 
> I did attach a picture from the Menards website showing the weight per bundle since OC doesn't list weight.
> 
> Also if you click under specifications for this link http://m.homedepot.com/p/GAF-Lifetime-Timberline-Natural-Shadow-Charcoal-Shingles-0601180/100658149/
> You'll see that each bundle is now 73#


Menards......for real!! You call yourself a professional then post something from Menards, with authority, like they know more than you do. 

http://www.midwestwholesale.net/images/Roofing+Consumer+Report.pdf


----------



## BamBamm5144

RandyB1986 said:


> Menards......for real!! You call yourself a professional then post something from Menards, with authority, like they know more than you do. http://www.midwestwholesale.net/images/Roofing+Consumer+Report.pdf


Are you really posting stuff from 2009?

Owens Corning no longer shows their weights. Where can I find 2014 weights?

I know you're mad that I am continually proving you wrong with things called facts and that although you've been roofing all these years you're learning new things from the younger generation but man, open up your mind.

You had ZERO reply when it took me five seconds to find that OC has had numerous class auction law suits after you said they never have to hire a lawyer. 

Once again, I'm not the only one on this forum that has said they are lighter than you think but yet you single me out.

You're giving me a headache.


----------



## BamBamm5144

And now the funny part is that I actually read the results from 2009 and Landmarks were the heaviest for shingles of that class so what the heck are you talking about.


----------



## RandyB1986

BamBam......Take a deep breath child. You just took it hook, line and the friggin sinker! lol Guess 2009 is ok now huh? LMAO

I don't care how much a shingle weighs.........but it sure is fun seeing you get boiled up over it. You're like the fat kid in school.....but brother, just relax..I'm playing with ya. I just been having fun with you. Sorry you took this stuff serious. If you think a few pounds of shingles make a difference.....then have at it. 

I was serious about CT though...I will never sell a customer another product with that name on it. 

I am just bored as hell and ready for spring...I have plowed enough snow this winter to last the next 5 years. Hope it don't snow again until 2020.


----------



## RandyB1986

BamBamm5144 said:


> Are you really posting stuff from 2009?
> 
> Owens Corning no longer shows their weights. Where can I find 2014 weights?
> 
> I know you're mad that I am continually proving you wrong with things called facts and that although you've been roofing all these years you're learning new things from the younger generation but man, open up your mind.
> 
> You had ZERO reply when it took me five seconds to find that OC has had numerous class auction law suits after you said they never have to hire a lawyer.
> 
> Once again, I'm not the only one on this forum that has said they are lighter than you think but yet you single me out.
> 
> You're giving me a headache.


Them links had nothing to do with class action lawsuit over shingle failure. Those involve bankruptcy over asbestos and hack roofs.


----------



## BamBamm5144

I was simply stating that even in what you presented, Owens Corning wasn't the heaviest when earlier this morning you said it would be hard to find a heavier shingle.

I know shingle weight isn't the most important thing and a few pounds doesn't make a difference but the weight difference between the Landmarks (cause we use them) and Timberlines is Day and Night and probably will make a difference in the near future.

The bottom line is to only put on the shingles and manufacturers you believe in.


----------



## RandyB1986

BamBamm5144 said:


> I was simply stating that even in what you presented, Owens Corning wasn't the heaviest when earlier this morning you said it would be hard to find a heavier shingle.
> 
> I know shingle weight isn't the most important thing and a few pounds doesn't make a difference but the weight difference between the Landmarks (cause we use them) and Timberlines is Day and Night and probably will make a difference in the near future.
> 
> The bottom line is to only put on the shingles and manufacturers you believe in.


Thats right Bam. And I do agree with you on the Landmark/GAF. We have laughed the last couple of years about how Timberlines tear like paper. 

I honestly think the quality of the installation is a lot more important than the brand of shingles. I have seen some guys who can polish a turd....and others who are given the best and turn it to a turd.

Best to you.


----------



## bls414

*Best shingles today in 2018*

Hi All,

I just read this entire thread and would like to know if your favorite shingle manufacturers remain the same as they were in 2014 or if they've changed in the past 4 years. 

I'm looking at a complete tearoff of my roof in the very near future and I'm wondering who the best shingle manufacturer is *today*. I saw that several Midwesterners (I'm in Milwaukee) recommended Certainteed in 2014, but CT gets terrible reviews on The Roofery. I'm actually reading negative reviews about all the manufacturers (it seems). I'm hoping you guys can help me choose one that can withstand Milwaukee weather and stands behind its product. Do you still like Certainteed for the Midwest or is there someone else you now prefer?

Thanks.


----------



## madrina

Pabcos... Storm chasers favorites...need I say more[/QUOTE]

Not that ive installed them but when they came back to the market after their first crash and burn they made them a lot better. Lot thicker more granules less filler... so they said anyhow.

Atlas is my least fav because they are uGLy but they came out with a new bigger shingle and a wider nailing strip like 2 inches wide... they are algee resistant and supposedly the bomb. I am going to install them next monday ill let u know how it goes.


----------



## bls414

Thanks, Madrina. We're trying to figure out if we should stay with asphalt shingles or look at metal roofing. I'm eading so many negative reviews about asphalt shingle manufacturers turning out inferior products (compared to what they used to manufacture) and not standing behind their warranties. It would be great to find a shingle that stands that test of time.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

bls414 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just read this entire thread and would like to know if your favorite shingle manufacturers remain the same as they were in 2014 or if they've changed in the past 4 years.
> 
> I'm looking at a complete tearoff of my roof in the very near future and I'm wondering who the best shingle manufacturer is *today*. I saw that several Midwesterners (I'm in Milwaukee) recommended Certainteed in 2014, but CT gets terrible reviews on The Roofery. I'm actually reading negative reviews about all the manufacturers (it seems). I'm hoping you guys can help me choose one that can withstand Milwaukee weather and stands behind its product. Do you still like Certainteed for the Midwest or is there someone else you now prefer?
> 
> Thanks.


Malarkey is hands down, followed closely by Certainteed


----------



## bls414

In 2014, it seems like several contractors liked Certainteed and Malarkey came up too. The guy we're working with like Tampco but we've read so many terrible reviews--we really don't want to do with that shingle.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

bls414 said:


> In 2014, it seems like several contractors liked Certainteed and Malarkey came up too. The guy we're working with like Tampco but we've read so many terrible reviews--we really don't want to do with that shingle.


He likes Tamko because they are cheaper. They are a decent shingle but I would not put them on my house simply because there are too many better options out there. 

I put Malarkey Windsors on my house.


----------



## Pangdev

*The brand of roofing shingle*

that i have been using for years is Tamko. I install the 30 year type.


----------



## bls414

Pangdev said:


> that i have been using for years is Tamko. I install the 30 year type.



Pangdev, do you ever get complaints about the Tamko failing or people trying to cash in on the warranty? We're reading enough negative reviews that we're pretty nervous about that brand.


----------



## bls414

A&E Exteriors said:


> Malarkey is hands down, followed closely by Certainteed


A&E Exteriors, I know you like Malarkey Windsors because that's what you put on your roof. Which Certainteed shingle do you like?

And is there a big difference between 30-year shingles and 50-year shingles? Is the price difference of a 50-year shingle worth it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

bls414 said:


> A&E Exteriors, I know you like Malarkey Windsors because that's what you put on your roof. Which Certainteed shingle do you like?
> 
> And is there a big difference between 30-year shingles and 50-year shingles? Is the price difference of a 50-year shingle worth it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Price difference is definatly worth it. I use whatever Certainteed product the occasion calls for. 

Landmark, landmark pro, Carriage house, grand manor, presidential, or landmark TL are all good products

Centennial slate is a good option if you want something that is 

Different
Budget friendly 
Superior to a standard shingle


----------

